# Some new additions and some old favorites. WHITE LAB CONTENT



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

enjoy the pics
They are all happy and healthy and doing great in my 55 gallon. There is 5 in total. I think at least two are females. They have so many beautifulcolors/shapes in the white. I like them more and more every time i see them. And there black bars are full and solid already. I'm hoping they grow quickly.

Who is in for fry?
first a trio









and the money shot!










my alpha Maingano male










fry are getting nice now too










my red top getting his close up in










My Venustus male starting to color nicely!










and a groupe shot!










hope you enjoyed the show!


----------



## MikeM (Feb 8, 2009)

If it was socially acceptable to call those white labs sexy, I would do so :wink:

I am Jealous, and want some fry for my tank!! Get those guys breeding.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

ha ha, thanks mike, 
I'm sure they will breed. might be a couple months tye are still pretty young.


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

Love the whites they are awesome!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

MikeM said:


> If it was socially acceptable to call those white labs sexy, I would do so :wink:
> 
> I am Jealous, and want some fry for my tank!! Get those guys breeding.


If reefers can have "Sexy Shrimp", Cichliders sure as **** can have "Sexy Labs" IMO....


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

ha ha, these guys are awsome, really starting to enjoy their new home, darting around, they often stay together too.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

nice pics by the way :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Maingano fry are not yellowish when young. They should look like miniatures of the parents.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

white labs..... now that is a racist comment .. maybe they are cream , or anglo, or pygment impaired :lol:


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

lol, i'm sorry for offending my labs


----------

